
Dijkstra's argument on why numbering should start at zero [pdf] - devbas
https://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/ewd08xx/EWD831.PDF
======
chmaynard
I'm not convinced that (a) is the "best" way to denote 2, 3, ..., 12. My
preference would be 2 ≤ i ≤ 12.

